# Smokin in the Junction



## woodchucks (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone know much about the Smokin in the Junction event May 28 & 29 in Valley Junction Iowa.

I sent in a registration form and a check. Just wondered if anyone here has done this event before,

and if they had any information on how it all works. They cashed my check so I am guessing I will

have a spot. Any info would be great.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 25, 2011)

I do not have any info about this event. Is it a KCBS? if so you can prob find information of their site. Good luck to you.


----------



## woodchucks (Apr 11, 2011)

Just wondering if any one has any info on this, since it is getting closer.

Any one here gonna be there? Or has been there the first two years?


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 11, 2011)

Never done KCBS, If it is, remember to bring plenty of Kale!


----------



## woodchucks (Apr 11, 2011)

Not sure what that means Raptor


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 11, 2011)

WoodChucks said:


> Not sure what that means Raptor


In KCBS you can use garnish in your turn-in box.

Fresh Kale looks real nice with some sliced brisket on it.


----------



## jdt (Apr 14, 2011)

The Iowa BBQ society meeting was tuesday, we talked about it some, they did not give any indication they were getting full so I would say if they cashed your check your in. They are gonna open up at 8 am for the teams this year to avoid the hassle with parking and setting up amongst the spectators and such, they also got much more space so it won't be so tight getting in and out for the teams with mega rigs and big trailers.

The webmaster for the IA bbq society just died so its been a bit of a mess on the homepage, its getting worked out but I know that ain't much help to someone looking for info now.

I don't know the name of the lady helping organize it but you can get ahold of Anne, she can direct you to the right lady I am sure. Anne at 515-223-2622 or send an email to [email protected]

This is only there second year of being sanctioned so everyone is hoping its a little smoother, there was definetely a improvement from the first non sanctioned year to last year and that is just speaking as a walking around goonie ball as the judges fill up fast for VJ.

Is Woodchunks your team name? I'll have to keep an eye out for ya.


----------



## woodchucks (May 17, 2011)

Thanks JDT  yea WoodChucks is our team name. I just found out they are sending information packets out this week so I hope

that will help me with what we need to do


----------



## scarbelly (May 17, 2011)

Good luck and good smoking


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2011)

Good luck! I know you'll make us proud!


----------

